# Wing  Chun or  Kali Arnis  Escrima and  Silat ?



## Firehawk4

What  should  i  learn  i  have  the  opprotunitty to  learn  Wing  Chun  or  Kali  Arnis  Escrima and  Silat ,  The  Kali  Arnis  Escrima  and  Silat  are  taught  all  at  one  school but  the  Wing  Chun  is  at  a  different  school  and  i  can  only  afford  to  take  one  .   I  feel  that  the  Wing  Chun  would  take  to  long  to  learn    for  selfdefense i  went  to  look  at  the  Wing  Chun  School  a  few  times  and  it  seems  that     it  would  take  forever but  when  i  look  at  Kali  and  Escrima  and  Silat  it  seems  that  these  arts  are  much  better  in  Combat  reality  fighting  or  selfdefence   on  the  streets  .  So  what  are peoples  opinions  on  this ?


----------



## Phil Elmore

I've trained (or am training) in the arts you mention.  Wing Chun training, when done properly, produces competent fighters in a relatively short amount of time, so you don't need to worry about that.  It is based on sound fighting principles and training in it will give you a great foundation that translates to other martial arts.  Given the choice, however, I am biased and would go for the silat/escrima/arnis/etc. because of the weapons training it will also give you.


----------



## AceHBK

Why would you want to learn something fast is my first thought.
Every MA is effective as self defense.  As others have said on here, it is the practicioner and not the art.

Most importantly after visiting each school,
1. How were the teachers?
2. How big were the classes?
3. How competent did the students look?
4. How often and how long are the classes?
5. Which atmosphere felt better to you?
6. How much sparring takes place?

Let us know so we can be of some more help.
Do they have websites?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

You might want to take a look at the core principles of the arts as well.  See which suits your personality and desires as well.  I fully concurr with what Ace says.  Not the style, but the heart behind it.

Jeff


----------



## Firehawk4

Here  is  a  link  to  the  Wing  Chun  school  they  teach  what  is  called  Hung  Fa  Yi  Wing  Chun  http://home.vtmuseum.org/ 
Here  is  the  link  to  the  Silat  ,  Escrima  Arnis  school        http://www.asianfightingarts.com/ 
The  reason  i  would  want  to  learn  a  art  fast  is  because  i  am  already  36  years  old  that  is  not  young  starting  to  learn  martial  arts at  36 ,  Also  i  need  something  that  is  going  to  teach  me  selfdefense   in  a  reasonable  amount  of  time  Escrima  or  Arnis and  Silat  seem  to  be  good  systems  that  will  do  this in  a  reasonable  amount  of  time  .


----------



## AceHBK

Firehawk4 said:
			
		

> Here is a link to the Wing Chun school they teach what is called Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun http://home.vtmuseum.org/
> Here is the link to the Silat , Escrima Arnis school http://www.asianfightingarts.com/
> The reason i would want to learn a art fast is because i am already 36 years old that is not young starting to learn martial arts at 36 , Also i need something that is going to teach me selfdefense in a reasonable amount of time Escrima or Arnis and Silat seem to be good systems that will do this in a reasonable amount of time .


 
The WC site is for the museum but I dont know where to go to find out about a school itself.  Can you point me in the right direction?

Ok I can understand why you want to learn something relative fast (say 2-3 years) due to age.  Dont let your age be a big factor b/c you are young.  Maybe a lil too old for WuShu..LOL!  
Have you visited the schools?
Have you seen a  lot of both styles used?

See if the school is listed here.  The one I found under the same name but it was in San Francisco.

http://home.vtmuseum.org/community/websites/index.php


----------



## brothershaw

YOu will probably have to put in the same amount of time in years regardless of which one you pick, although one style may appear slower than the other to a beginners eye, 
if learning weapons is a priority go for the silat/escrima otherwise go for the school with the best learning evironment (take a trial class at both)


----------



## Firehawk4

This  is  the  link to  the Hung  Fa  Yi  Wing  Chun  school they  also  call  it  Shaolin  Wing  Chun http://www.mengsmartialarts.com/ 
This is  the  link for  the  Hung  Fa  Yi  Wing  Chun in  Sanfrancisco      http://www.hungfayi.com/RecentChanges.htm 
I  have  seen  some  of  the  Hung  Fa  Yi  but  not  that  much  of  it  ,  I  also  seen  some  of  the  Escrima  Arnis   and  Silat  along  time  ago  .


----------



## manofleisure

Make sure source for the art is a reputable one.

Wing Chun,Silat,Arnis are arts known for producing competent fighters in a fair amount of time.

Any arts is going to give back the effort you put into point blank.

That being said, Arnis traditionally teaches weapons first,but depending on the school you might get empty hands along with the weapons training.

Silat teaches jurus(forms) and usually teaches empty hands first.

Wing chun teaches forms,but hey,there are only three !Trapping is there game but thir empty hand techniques are solid ones.

http://www.freewebs.com/combativearts/


----------



## Hand Sword

I would go with with the Kali/Silat/Arnis/Escrima. Judging by your post, it seems you favor that already, or at least, your leaning that way. If so, You'll enjoy training more.


----------



## kailat

I would have to say go w/ Guru Pannell in Dayton ohio...he's world classs and i hope you venture in to learning from his school and sikal  methods

Cory


----------

